# Return of HDU



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Oooooh look who's back guys.

I know I'm possibly the most hated TEEN on this forum haha, but least I'm not merk who smashes gear and doesn't even go to a gym 

Will be posting weekly or whatever I prefer to try keep my motivated as I'm literally loosing all motivation... will post some photos up soon, so for tonight I think its Chest and Delts 

Currently aiming to lean right down to visible abs, then smash a lean bulk in till I'm till about 13 or so stone, will cross that bridge when it comes. Either way my aim to be visibly lean but have some size on for next August.

All photos will be on posted on first page so its easier to locate.

View attachment 162293
View attachment 162294
View attachment 162296


Pre training

View attachment 162621


View attachment 162622


So who's in?

Weigh ins

70.6kg week - 01/12

69.2 - 15/12

Photos

View attachment 162623
- 06/11

View attachment 162595
06/12


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> In


Haha, thanks mate.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Have Andy and Queenie subbed yet?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Have Andy and Queenie subbed yet?


Haha. Awaiting their presence. Not sure haven't seen Queenie in ages. @andyhuggins


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Subbed
> 
> Im a breast man


Always a troll.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

subbed.....how long is the time frame between having Double D's to where your at now??? Stcik up what your training routine looks like and goals


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought you said you were gonna bulk until you were 13 years old for a minute lol

HDU the next zyzz brah


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN!! :tt2:

I wouldn't say you as the most hated?? makes you say that? lol. looking good in avi, what's your current cycle mate? Hence the ''When am I coming off lol.'' :lol: Best a luck though :thumbup1: from what I can remember, from your last journal? you're not that tall are you? ahaha!! so 13 stone (182lbs) & Lean, should be some SOLID mass on you and look f***ing sick if you stayed lean enough during the bulk. in work atm, I should be training Back + Shoulders tonight, but tbh? spent all last night/morning f***ing girl am seeing and am just feeling drained now lol. :no: going to have to leave till tomorrow now, depending on how am feeling this evening. :lol: haha!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

5`2 at 13 stone will look tank


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

merkleman is in his early 20's i think -so not exactly a teen , tho @Merkleman , maybe he can learn something from you.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mrwright said:


> I thought you said you were gonna bulk until you were 13 years old for a minute lol
> 
> HDU the next zyzz brah


Haha.



barsnack said:


> subbed.....how long is the time frame between having Double D's to where your at now??? Stcik up what your training routine looks like and goals


Haha two years or so I think fats still there and slowly coming off I think

My training routine is..

Back;

Warm up, 5 reps slow then 10 normal 2 sets like that then 10 reps and 5 slow and 2 more sets

Seated cable row,4 sets with 2 drop sets on last 2.

Bent over rows on barbell

Any single arm movement depending on machines

Pull overs with DB

Shrugs superset with behind head pulldowns, focus on traps

Legs quads

Quads;

Leg extensions, 5 sets working up to max weight (6 reps) followed by 3 sets 15 seconds rest on half that weight until total failure.

Front squats or hack squats 8x4

Walking lunges, lead forward to target quad 8x4

Single leg extensions no rest alternate legs until failure

Squats 8x4

Chest

Warm up on cable flies, 3-4 sets til feel pumped pecs

Bench press 3 sets on 100kg until failure

incline db or barbell, 12 reps, 4 sets

Incline flies, 5 slow, 10 normal 2 sets, then reverse, 10 normal 5 slow slightly lower weight.

Dumbell pull over for pecs,

Decline press, high weight , heavy low reps, work up til fail at 3 reps. Then 3 sets on really light weight, double squeeze at top rep.

Superset that with press ups

Finish with cable flies for pump

Delts

3 types of lateral raises till pump is unbearable.

Shoulder press - Dennis James style, slow on low weight.

Arms

High volume, mixture of heavy and low weights. Any 4 exercises for triceps and bicep. Usually a mixture of cables and free weights.

Don't really have a physique yet to be honest.



Starz said:


> IN!! :tt2:
> 
> I wouldn't say you as the most hated?? makes you say that? lol. looking good in avi, what's your current cycle mate? Hence the ''When am I coming off lol.'' :lol: Best a luck though :thumbup1: from what I can remember, from your last journal? you're not that tall are you? ahaha!! so 13 stone (182lbs) & Lean, should be some SOLID mass on you and look f***ing sick if you stayed lean enough during the bulk. in work atm, I should be training Back + Shoulders tonight, but tbh? spent all last night/morning f***ing girl am seeing and am just feeling drained now lol. :no: going to have to leave till tomorrow now, depending on how am feeling this evening. :lol: haha!!


Haha the past mate. Thanks mate. Currently cycling 500mg test as I'm broke awaiting cash then changing it maybe. Not going to really post about aas so pm if needs be. Yeah lol I'm 5ft5 or so. Haha cheers mate.

Get your self to the gym


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

The best of luck with this dude.....

You've already made good progress.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

IN to show a brotha some support.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fcuking cracking changes in 2 years, bud. You should be seriously proud of what you've achieved so far.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

hey man, nice progress,


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mate fantastic progress so far keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Mate fantastic progress so far keep it up! :thumbup1:





DazUKM said:


> hey man, nice progress,





richardrahl said:


> Fcuking cracking changes in 2 years, bud. You should be seriously proud of what you've achieved so far.





Captain lats said:


> IN to show a brotha some support.


Didn't expect this kind of response guys. Seriously thanks so much! Much motivated and appreciated.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@HDU whats your height/weight in the AVI if youre looking to bulk to 13st?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> @HDU whats your height/weight in the AVI if youre looking to bulk to 13st?


It was just a rough estimate I'm not sure what I'd look good at lol. The look I'm going for is aesthetics..lean but mass too.

On Avi im about 72kg and 5ft5


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HDU said:


> It was just a rough estimate I'm not sure what I'd look good at lol. The look I'm going for is aesthetics..lean but mass too.
> 
> On Avi im about 72kg and 5ft5


so another 10kg exactly to get to 13st then

GL, dont worry about aesthetics when bulking thats part of the cut


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

massive improvement mate :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> View attachment 162298


Ritchie XD didn't see you there me old chap


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good progress bro, good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ritchie XD didn't see you there me old chap


hello brotha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

cut a lot of grass to get to that shape - in


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162307
current situation


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

remember reading you got loads of stick for jumping on gear so young. You look a million x better though, congrats on proving 90% of the forum wrong


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Merks will be mirin ya


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Regardless of the hate, great transformation there


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Regardless of the hate, great transformation there





Prince Adam said:


> Merks will be mirin ya


 @Merkleman



dann19900 said:


> remember reading you got loads of stick for jumping on gear so young. You look a million x better though, congrats on proving 90% of the forum wrong


Haha thanks all.

Pre AAS

View attachment 162312


anyways tonight's training was..

Chest

Bench dress

Warm up 60kg

Set 1 12 reps 80kg

Set 2 8 reps 100 kg

Set 3 8 reps 100kg

Set 4 110kg

Set 5 5slow then till failure 60kg

Incline bench press

Set 1 60kg 12reps

Set 2 70kg 10 reps

Set 3 70kg 10 reps

Set 4 80kg 8 reps

Incline fly dumbbell press

Set 1 25kg DB 12 reps

Set 2 25kg DB 10reps

Set 3 25kg 12 reps

Set 4 25kg 10 reps

Flat DB flies this time 5 slow 10 normal then 5 reverse slow 10 fast 2 sets of these absolute killers!

Set 1 15kg ( try it before you say it's low weight lol)

Set 2 15kg

Finish off on cable flies for extra pump.

Delts + shoulders

Military standing barbell press 25kg 8 x 4

Side lateral raise

Set 1 7.5kg 12 reps

Set 2 12.5kg 8 reps

Set 3 12.5kg 8 reps

Set 4 12.5kg 10 reps

Front lateral raise

8reps x 4

Bent over rear delt

8x4 12.5kg

Good session. Great pump. finished off with 20 minute HIIT cardio.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

****ing hell. Look like a totally different person. Looking in good shape now mate! Well impressive.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sen said:


> ****ing hell. Look like a totally different person. Looking in good shape now mate! Well impressive.


Thanks man more to come. Much appreciated man!

On a further note off to do more fvcking essays lol.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Great transformation by the way @HDU looking 100x better.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking well bro. Big change from the before. Dunno why people are giving you **** for starting so young. Its better than going out getting paralytic or high off your titties every week.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@HDU

Get some vids up


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @HDU
> 
> Get some vids up


Hahaha.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

troponin said:


> Looking well bro. Big change from the before. Dunno why people are giving you **** for starting so young. Its better than going out getting paralytic or high off your titties every week.


 not a clue bro. I'm going to get bloods after off cycle anyway; see what the crack is. after 25 or so I'll probably B&C. Gym / body building is a lifestyle no longer a hobby. ( although I enjoy it ) I want to compete by 21 juniors or so that's a long way though.

But true lol proved a fair few wrong. @RXQueenie



UkWardy said:


> Great transformation by the way @HDU looking 100x better.


Thanks mate! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> @HDU
> 
> Get some vids up i wana see you naked


dunno what this lad is upto :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bora said:


> dunno what this lad is upto :lol:


Who actually is this troll man, haha.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

looking good mate many cc's you running


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> Who actually is this troll man, haha.


fvck off yee haah


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> looking good mate many cc's you running



View attachment 162322


Lol no on a serious note just 500mg test, 25mcg t3 and 80 mcg clen till my funds allow me to increase dose.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

another ex hater @simonthepieman


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> another ex hater @simonthepieman


Good luck.

Well done on your transformation. May all your training bless you PRs and aesthetics


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Weighed in at 71.6 kg this morning.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Weighed in at 71.6 kg this morning.


was that just with one foot on the scale? your hench bruv


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> was that just with one foot on the scale? your hench bruv


U wanna fite fam


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> U wanna fite fam


 @saxondale will roll about with you if you ask, he loves these teenagers on gear


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @saxondale will roll about with you if you ask, he loves these teenagers on gear


Merk will kick your head in


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Merk will kick your head in


reported for threatening behaviour


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me what a transformation,good work bruv.Good luck on this too :thumb:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me what a transformation,good work bruv.Good luck on this too :thumb:


Thanks mate much appreciated! Same to go good luck bro!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

If only you were a normal height youd be beast haha

I remember you mentioning gyno somewhere before an not Suprised with that before pic lol have ya sorted that now?

Good strength and transformation tho on alot less gear than I would of thought from the hate ya get


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mrwright said:


> If only you were a normal height youd be beast haha
> 
> I remember you mentioning gyno somewhere before an not Suprised with that before pic lol have ya sorted that now?
> 
> Good strength and transformation tho on alot less gear than I would of thought from the hate ya get


I know mate it's pretty **** lol. Fair few body builders around 5ft5 lol. Don't think I could ever compete in men's fitness or whatever it is as I'm too short lol.

I don't really think the "gyno" is sorted it's just a matter of dropping more body fat at the moment lol. So I'll see how it goes. It does seem to be giving though slowly and cheers mate. I know lol it's nothing mega dose I know people my age doing least 2-3Ggram a week lol and they look sh1t!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

HDU said:


> I know mate it's pretty **** lol. Fair few body builders around 5ft5 lol. Don't think I could ever compete in men's fitness or whatever it is as I'm too short lol.
> 
> I don't really think the "gyno" is sorted it's just a matter of dropping more body fat at the moment lol. So I'll see how it goes. It does seem to be giving though slowly and cheers mate. I know lol it's nothing mega dose I know people my age doing least 2-3Ggram a week lol and they look sh1t!


I'd love to be short, need less muscle to look hench and don't have to put up with the constant "ooh your tall can you reach this for me" **** lol

can't have much bodyfat left to lose looking at ya pics all vascular, decent chest seperation an tings

must be alot of fake gear going about on UKM judging by the Avi to dose ratio lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mrwright said:


> I'd love to be short, need less muscle to look hench and don't have to put up with the constant "ooh your tall can you reach this for me" **** lol
> 
> can't have much bodyfat left to lose looking at ya pics all vascular, decent chest seperation an tings
> 
> must be alot of fake gear going about on UKM judging by the Avi to dose ratio lol


Haha! Yeah man going it comes off shortly haha.

Not sure about the fake gear higher I've ran is test 650, tren 225, then saying that who knows if all that test was actually the correct dose lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

HDU said:


> Haha! Yeah man going it comes off shortly haha.
> 
> Not sure about the fake gear higher I've ran is test 650, tren 225, then saying that who knows if all that test was actually the correct dose lol.


Get people on here doing a few grams of both for years and still don't look like they lift or know what their doing on here lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Get people on here doing a few grams of both for years and still don't look like they lift or know what their doing on here lol


No names mentioned


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Get people on here doing a few grams of both for years and still don't look like they lift or know what their doing on here lol


name names


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> name names


You for a start. Username should be "LightAssWeights"


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> You for a start. Username should be "LightAssWeights"


pu55y

your dissing peeps on the forum but don't have the balls to say


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> name names


Maybe I'm over estimating gears ability but id struggle to name 10 that look Good from regular posters

Although there are plenty of people that look insane and funnily enough have half the amounts


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Back and arms tonight


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

come on loads mate good job


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> come on loads mate good job


Dirty cvnt. Haha nah man cheers mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

HDU said:


> Dirty cvnt. Haha nah man cheers mate


 :lol: na man looking spot on just keep at it!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> another ex hater @simonthepieman


beside, if you look back with your older and wiser eyes you'll probably see I was trying to watch your back.

Good look anyway


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> beside, if you look back with your older and wiser eyes you'll probably see I was trying to watch your back.
> 
> Good look anyway


In regards to which way?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Maybe I'm over estimating gears ability but id struggle to name 10 that look Good from regular posters
> 
> Although there are plenty of people that look insane and funnily enough have half the amounts


It's puppy fat i told ya lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> In regards to which way?


Trying make sure you don't do anything that ****s your life up and give a little lend of experience.

90% of us granddad have been in a situation where have all the passion and none of the experience and wisdom that being a teenager brings and I'm sure when you are my age you'll have a similar conversation (and result) with a teenage.

I'm not sure if i should proud or sad that my name was raised like that.

I was never a hated. Frustrated yes, but not a hater.

I'm sure i'd have PM trailer on her that backed that up if they aren't autodeleted after a certain time period


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Back and arms

Bent over row

10 x 4 60kg

Seated row

55kg x 4 last 2 sets drop set

Lateral pull down

2 sets at 40kg 12 reps

3 sets at 70kg 8 reps

Deadlift

2 sets at 60kg of 15reps

2 at 100kg 8 reps

1 at 60kg 10 reps

Shrugs with DB 30kg 8x4

Barbell 60kg 8x4

Arms

Bis and Tris low weight high reps vice versa, 4 exercises of each..

20 min HIIT cardio

Done.

Finding is extremely hard to cut with t appetite going wild is it of the 25mcg T3?

I would take sibutramine but last time I tried ultra Burn I had limp d1ck for days. Any suggestions ? As I'm sick of fvcking cutting lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Edit - ultra burn , the limp d1ck could've been of all the other stims in the stack.. I still have some tabs lying around. I'd prefer just sub though but don't want to buy another pot to find that it gives me limp


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

18 and living off gear already?

next zyzz lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carllo said:


> 18 and living off gear already?
> 
> next zyzz lol


That's up to him,looks good though.Do you?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Carllo said:


> 18 and living off gear already?
> 
> next zyzz lol


how come?


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

hes on non stop isnt he? or is the 'when am i coming off' bit of a joke


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Carllo said:


> hes on non stop isnt he? or is the 'when am i coming off' bit of a joke


 A joke mate, I'm coming off very shortly.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

ahhh see, thought thats abit hardcore


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's up to him,looks good though.Do you?


Oooo an interent fight this early, why so serious man


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Carllo said:


> Oooo an interent fight this early, why so serious man



View attachment 162368
View attachment 162368
cheer up everyone


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

didnt mean anything bad lol meant youd look like zyzz at ur rate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Carllo said:


> didnt mean anything bad lol meant youd look like zyzz at ur rate


That's the type of look I want lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs tonight


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> Legs tonight


And cardio? or do you not bother on leg day dude?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> And cardio? or do you not bother on leg day dude?


I try...lol. I'll try get in 20 min HIIT if my legs can handle it but I'm really worn out haha.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> I try...lol. I'll try get in 20 min HIIT if my legs can handle it but I'm really worn out haha.


I know what you mean mate..... It's the last thing you feel like doing after a leg session.

I just go on a bike for 20 minutes.... I find it also helps with DOMS a bit.....


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

HDU said:


> I try...lol. I'll try get in 20 min HIIT if my legs can handle it but I'm really worn out haha.


Cardio is the last thing I want to do after legs but I always push through it, helps me reflect on the training session just done too and as @Michael81 said it helps with the DOMS a touch as well, it does with me anyways.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs tonight will be..

Leg extensions

Warm up 10, 10, 10

Work set 100rep drop set

Squat

Warm up sets 5, 5, 5

Work set 20

Work set 8-12

Seated hamstring curls

Warm up 10, 5, 5

Work set 20

Work set 8-12

Single leg extension

Work set 10

Work set 10

Stiffed leg dead lift

Work set 10, failure, failure

Standing calf raise

Warm up 8, 5, 5

Work set 20

Work set 10


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Just finished legs. Generally a sh1t session tonight feel drained to fvck, no energy or motivation and look flat as fvck. Forced my self to do 20 minute cardio.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs are absolutely fvcking appalling and embarrassing...
View attachment 162404
View attachment 162405


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

No idea what macros to run, IIFYM isn't really the best lol. Perhaps it's time to drop carbs up fats a bit as suggested above. Will be doing that soon.

New diet probably something like,

Carbs - 50g

Fat -60g

Protein 230-250.

Foods..

25g whey protein + 20g peanut butter

Smoked salmon + 20g walnuts + veg

200g chicken with veg

60g oats with 25g whey

200g chicken 25g whey + veg

What's you's think


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Started at 71.6 on Monday. Now 70.6 no idea what's come off. Lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162419
getting there slowly.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162421


Think this is when I looked best, darn you tren fvck you lol. Or here
View attachment 162422


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Delts looking good fella!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Delts looking good fella!


Think that's my best body part at the moment and my vascularity, a lot of people say my delts are decent lol. My dels usually blow up on cycle more on tren lol. Been thinking of my summer cycle before I go to Egypt which of corse I'll be bringing a shed load of goodies back


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

HDU said:


> Think that's my best body part at the moment and my vascularity, a lot of people say my delts are decent lol. My dels usually blow up on cycle more on tren lol. Been thinking of my summer cycle before I go to Egypt which of corse I'll be bringing a shed load of goodies back


I find the same thing happens to mine, run tren and my delts look fuller and more rounded


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@carrerarich give me a pm bro


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162450
same **** another day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> View attachment 162450
> same **** another day


wtf is it ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> wtf is it ?


Lol. Chicken breast pateks curry paste or whatever it is, veg nandos sauce and few sprinkles of cheese aha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Lol. Chicken breast pateks curry paste or whatever it is, veg nandos sauce and few sprinkles of cheese aha


sounds alright


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How much do u weigh? I'd drop protein a little and up fats maybe


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How much do u weigh? I'd drop protein a little and up fats maybe


I weigh 70.6kg as of this morning... Changing diet up shortly I think.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> I weigh 70.6kg as of this morning... Changing diet up shortly I think.


I'd go 200g protein, 50g carb like you stated, then rest fats


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'd go 200g protein, 50g carb like you stated, then rest fats


Believe it or not that's what I'm changing too


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So looking incredibly flat as fvck at the moment because this from the t3 and being on possibly 1700-2000 cals lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Tonight was Chest and delts...

Flat dumbbell press 40kg 10x4

Incline dumbbell press 30kg 12x4

Incline flies 17.5kg 5 slow 10 normal 10 reverse 5 reverse slow x 4

Flat flies 25kg 10x4

Delts

Seated db lateral raises 20x3

Single cable lat raises 1 set to failure, as many reps as possible

Rear delt flies 20x4

Face pulls 20x4

20 min cardio.

View attachment 162468


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> So looking incredibly flat as fvck at the moment because this from the t3 and being on possibly 1700-2000 cals lol.


I cut natty and looked flat as fvck too,soon filled out after my cut though.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> 50g carb? wtf? are you drunk? lol


No I need to get this fat off asap. Like aggressively.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah, and you don't need to restrict your carbs to 50g to do that, wtf.. dude I can't ****ing handle this.
> 
> Do you have a way I can contact you? I'll coach you with my methods for 3-4 weeks for free, and you won't need coaching anymore cause you'll learn from those 3-4 weeks how easy this stuff is.
> 
> ...


Hi mate.

I'd be very grateful if you could do so yeah, would appreciate it so much.

My email is [email protected] ?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Great progress so far


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm here bro! I'm in!!! Well done with your progress, you should be proud. @TommyBananas I would like to use your services.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@HDU I think @carrerarich is "in" LOL


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> @HDU I think @carrerarich is "in" LOL


Hilarious


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

carrerarich said:


> Hilarious


isn't he LOL


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162483
getting there slowly


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah, and you don't need to restrict your carbs to 50g to do that, wtf.. dude I can't ****ing handle this.
> 
> Do you have a way I can contact you? I'll coach you with my methods for 3-4 weeks for free, and you won't need coaching anymore cause you'll learn from those 3-4 weeks how easy this stuff is.
> 
> ...


dont be shy mate - post them on the forum.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> He has seen them on email, he can post 'em if he wants lol.


tell you what tommy mate, I`m gonna put you on ignore, nothing personal

good luck with the competition


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> He has seen them on email, he can post 'em if he wants lol.


 @HDU

Post them up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@HDU did you take up @tommybananas offer?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> He replied. We had a short chat about stuff but not sure he wants to commit to it yet


That's a no then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Some people are very resistant to weighing foods consistently, counting for everything etc.
> 
> But one things for sure - anyone who hires me gets leaner than they are and if they want to get shredded (if thats their goal) - they 100% will get there.


If you say so


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Why would they not? Getting lean is not exactly a hard task, it's just being consistent and patient, lol.


I know,it's a piece of p1ss.Eat less than you need.Job done


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> He replied. We had a short chat about stuff but not sure he wants to commit to it yet


I'll reply soon out at the moment


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> @FelonE
> 
> here is one of the females i coached, and now shes gone off and doing her own thing in Olympic lifting.
> 
> View attachment 162531


Nice job, how long did that take?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Nice job, how long did that take?


I can't remember exactly, I started working with her after she had done some herself.

About a year I believe, give or take.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162586
photo after night out refeed haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Nice job, how long did that take?


pfft



TommyBananas said:


> I can't remember exactly, I started working with her after she had done some herself.
> 
> About a year I believe, give or take.


pfft.

Tommy mate, I like you but you`re going to have to come up with something better than that.

do you do this "coaching" as an amateur or for money?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> pfft
> 
> pfft.
> 
> ...


What point are you trying to get across? Every person I've worked with has made a massive improvement to their body and lives and my own results speak for themselves - stop being bitter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> What point are you trying to get across? Every person I've worked with has made a massive improvement to their body and lives and my own results speak for themselves - stop being bitter.


Can we see a before and after of your transformation?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Can we see a before and after of your transformation?


Go to my thread in this journals section.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> What point are you trying to get across? Every person I've worked with has made a massive improvement to their body and lives and my own results speak for themselves - stop being bitter.


mate, you do what you do, all i asked was (seen as you seem to be punting for business) do you "coach" for money or pleasure.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> mate, you do what you do, all i asked was (seen as you seem to be punting for business) do you "coach" for money or pleasure.


Punting for business? lmao.

I offered it for free, I don't want anything off him. Also, the persons pictures I posted were for free too.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Punting for business? lmao.
> 
> I offered it for free, I don't want anything off him. Also, the persons pictures I posted were for free too.


thats all I asked mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> thats all I asked mate


"Tommy mate, I like you but you`re going to have to come up with something better than that."


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> "Tommy mate, I like you but you`re going to have to come up with something better than that."


exactly mate, thought you were a PT, now we know you`re not.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> exactly mate, thought you were a PT, now we know you`re not.


I get paid to do it too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> "Tommy mate, I like you but you`re going to have to come up with something better than that."


Out of interest how many cycles have you run?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Out of interest how many cycles have you run?


I've blasted 500mg test once for 14-15 weeks. Rest of the time has been 150mg a week at cruise dosage.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I get paid to do it too


I`d want my money back

srs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I've blasted 500mg test once for 14-15 weeks. Rest of the time has been 150mg a week at cruise dosage.


Ok. So you've done more than me. I'm on my first proper cycle. Did a part cycle but didn't finish.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I`d want my money back
> 
> srs


Obviously a troll, and tbh dude I'm not going to even bother wasting my time replying to you anymore lol. Spend more time learning how to eat and train than posting on here man.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok. So you've done more than me. I'm on my first proper cycle. Did a part cycle but didn't finish.


Did a few more weeks than you, grats - every other point still clearly stands.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Did a few more weeks than you, grats - every other point still clearly stands.


Lol joker.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Obviously a troll, and tbh dude I'm not going to even bother wasting my time replying to you anymore lol. Spend more time learning how to eat and train than posting on here man.


like I said mate, different people aim for different things, I`m happy, your happy.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol joker.


I bench your squat max for reps.. btw.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I bench your squat max for reps.. btw.


Well done Tommy,I'm proud of you.Have you ever looked like this?natty?
View attachment 162596


From what I've seen you've never looked like it with gear lol.

Think you might be a troll

srs


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well done Tommy,I'm proud of you.Have you ever looked like this?natty?
> View attachment 162596
> 
> 
> ...


I have no words.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I have no words.


So you gonna coach me or what loooool.Right not effing HDUs thread up no more with obvious trolling.Laters haha


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

@HDU are you meaning 50g of carbs per meal or per day ???


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> @HDU are you meaning 50g of carbs per meal or per day ???


Per day lol. Haven't switched over yet lol..might do soon. If results stall.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

HDU said:


> Per day lol. Haven't switched over yet lol..might do soon. If results stall.


shhh1111t thats not alot lol you seem to be keeping the lifts/training up so it cant be bad. just need to watch theres not a rebound effect when you up them.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well done Tommy,I'm proud of you.Have you ever looked like this?natty?
> View attachment 162596
> 
> 
> ...


Now you are sending young boys pictures of you semi-naked? And you make comments about people who wear skinny jeans' sexuality.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well done Tommy,I'm proud of you.Have you ever looked like this?natty?
> View attachment 162596
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty decent for natty mate well done!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Now you are sending young boys pictures of you semi-naked? And you make comments about people who wear skinny jeans' sexuality.


I'm not exactly a young 'boy' young lol I'm 18


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> shhh1111t thats not alot lol you seem to be keeping the lifts/training up so it cant be bad. just need to watch theres not a rebound effect when you up them.


Oh I mean I haven't started 50g carbs yet mate currently still on about 130g. I'll probably drop them soon either suddenly or drop them by amount whilst increasing fat. Low carb is awful though. Lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Pretty decent for natty mate well done!


Cheers mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> I'm not exactly a young 'boy' young lol I'm 18


You're legal now. No wonder Felon-E has stepped up his pursuit :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Now you are sending young boys pictures of you semi-naked? And you make comments about people who wear skinny jeans' sexuality.


If you don't wanna see pics of half naked men you might be on the wrong forum brotherl lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you don't wanna see pics of half naked men you might be on the wrong forum brotherl lol


This is true. I'm going to look at a website with women putting objects into each other to balance out my visual intake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This is true. I'm going to look at a website with women putting objects into each other to balance out my visual intake


Good man


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well the last couple of pages has been a waste of time reading, bunch of ****ing women.

Keep up the good work HDU :thumbup1:


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

you looked better with tits

only kidding , amazing transformation, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Well the last couple of pages has been a waste of time reading, bunch of ****ing women.
> 
> Keep up the good work HDU :thumbup1:





josephbloggs said:


> you looked better with tits
> 
> only kidding , amazing transformation, well done :thumbup1:


Cheers guys! Much appreciated. Oh Robbie no going snitching to the other forum

Edit - what body fat do you's all think I am?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Post some pics so we can give you a estimate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Post some pics so we can give you a estimate.



View attachment 162620


That's latest mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Cheers guys! Much appreciated. Oh Robbie no going snitching to the other forum
> 
> Edit - what body fat do you's all think I am?[/quote
> 
> 18


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HDU said:


> View attachment 162620
> 
> 
> That's latest mate


High teens.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah, high teens mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> High teens.





saxondale said:


> yeah, high teens mate


Right cheers guys, guessing I'm holding it all mid section and chest?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

you seem to be holding it all over. that is not a bad thing though.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> you seem to be holding it all over. that is not a bad thing though.


Ah well see what time brings


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HDU said:


> Ah well see what time brings


Good luck.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good luck.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Thanks mate.


What % did you think mate?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> What % did you think mate?


I dunno lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bets are you thought sub 10 and were hunting for compliments to five knuckle shuffle over.

Bodyfat means fcuk all, daft question.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Bets are you thought sub 10 and were hunting for compliments to five knuckle shuffle over.
> 
> Bodyfat means fcuk all, daft question.


Nah I go with the mirror instead lol.

@Merklemans sub 8


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good bro :001_tt2: . I might join you with my own log soon, when I start my cycle. Need a few pictures on my profile anyway  .


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Think the estimates have been a bit harsh lol. Around 15 at a guess. Moar pics of the bish in the mirror instead tho lol



View attachment 162642


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Had diarrhoea and bad stomach pains since Saturday night after some dodgy food, ffs lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Coming off shortly after possibly blasting 800mg just for the laughs. Maybe. Or just 500 as over Xmas period is a bad time to come off lol...

Training natty till may / June will be fun. Haha.

Probably just going to try get really lean by then and on cycle up carbs try put on some lean size with minimum fat gain before holiday...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So done Chest and shoulders today hit 110kg on chest only for 4 reps though.

Gonna try incorporate back and legs twice a week now as I need growth on those.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Couldn't do the gym yesterday stomach pains were killing me.

Been a pretty **** week.. Gonna come off around first Janurary or so; then PCT with around the protocol of something like :

-15000 iu HCG eod split up or something.

- got a months worth Nolvadex at 20mg can buy more.

- 50/60 days of clomid at 50mg.

- 70 days of proviron at 25mg.

Going to stay off till may/June or so...will be cutting till then, hopefully have have or some sort, probably be ultralow carb. Not sure what I should do the whilst coming off for, maybe carb cycle ?

Then hopefully when back on try recomp/ or just in and out of maintainence calories and pack some lean size on.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Might sound stupid but at this age all I want is to be shredded for asap and pretty much for next holiday lol. First thing is getting lean so all hell is greatly helpfully.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I don't understand your logic. Getting lean is not a hard task - and if you really wanted to do it, you would. You don't even need any help, I explained it to you over a few emails. You clearly don't want it enough or you'd just do the things you need to do?


I can't understand how those macros would help. I suppose i could give it a go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drop carbs a bit. Lift protein a bit and drop overall calories....works for me.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Do you even understand HOW to lose bodyfat? The basic concept of calories in vs calories out?
> 
> It's not a tough task, it requires patience and consistency - I already noted 2-3 things that show why you're struggling.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. No harm done in trying those macros. And I know, I only drink vodka though.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> It doesn't matter what you drink. Vodka is not low in calories, you don't account for your weekends, and so on. This was very apparent in your emails.


It could be worse mate. I could be merkleman.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Sure could, but I don't see why you sit here acting as if you want to be lean as if it means so much to you when its clear when it comes down to it, you definitely don't prioritise it.


I do. However, I don't go out every weekend.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> If you say so. I gave you all the info to do this yourself, and I guarente even if you took my advice you wouldn't do things 100% and then complain about my advice or something. If you weigh every food, every drop of liquid you consume, every cooking oil you use.
> 
> And get to a calorie level where you're losing 1 lb a week, you'll get to where you neeed to be, thats all there is to it. No harder than that.


Okay then, I'll follow what you said. How's that sound ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162843


So had a sh1t all week due to the ****s so smashed Chest and arms today.. Oh and a **** photo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Why cover your face on only some pictures?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Well that's me out till Monday.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> View attachment 162843
> 
> 
> So had a sh1t all week due to the ****s so smashed Chest and arms today.. Oh and a **** photo


SWOLE


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Coming off shortly after possibly blasting 800mg just for the laughs. Maybe. Or just 500 as over Xmas period is a bad time to come off lol...
> 
> Training natty till may / June will be fun. Haha.
> 
> Probably just going to try get really lean by then and on cycle up carbs try put on some lean size with minimum fat gain before holiday...


I reckon you'll be pinning before the Easter bunny has even packed his basket


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I reckon you'll be pinning before the Easter bunny has even packed his basket


I reckon not


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Uh oh lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Uh oh lol


This is fvcking weird. Who is he. @Mingster does that account match my IP?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> This is fvcking weird. Who is he.


Your No1 fan lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Thanks. But how do you erm know my surname.?


Don't stand for it son, He's a spy. Kill him


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

No fûcking idea who it i


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Don't stand for it He's a spy. Kill him


Fvck off back to the other forum, probably one of those. and take out my name.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Fvck off back to the other forum, probably one of those. and take out my name.


Edited


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

haha HDU exposed. Claiming to go natty and now his whole world will know he is nothing more than a drug abusing monster!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sammym said:


> haha HDU exposed. Claiming to go natty and now his whole world will know he is nothing more than a drug abusing monster!


I've never claimed natty and I'm not a drug abuser lol. Just curious to know who it is.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> I've never claimed natty and I'm not a drug abuser lol. Just curious to know who it is.


Only joking bud. If you honestly don't know him - message a mod because it's bloody weird that someone knows your details and worst posting them on here...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That'd do my head in


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sammym said:


> Only joking bud. If you honestly don't know him - message a mod because it's bloody weird that someone knows your details and worst posting them on here...


Haha banter  cheers I will do not sure which mods are online as I'm on my phone. Weird as fvck. If he's not a pussy he'll tell me who it is. As I've messaged him.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That'd do my head in


Same - I will give my details to certain people who I trust, but if my name got out on here it could cause me all sorts of problems. Partner is a midwife and it could even cause her grief at work... It's not on.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sammym said:


> Same - I will give my details to certain people who I trust, but if my name got out on here it could cause me all sorts of problems. Partner is a midwife and it could even cause her grief at work... It's not on.


My username "HDU" isn't the same as anything else so I haven't a fvcking clue. I know some people here know my first name and have had me on Facebook etc etc but hmm


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I've reported it for you bud so hopefully the mods can remove it... I'm a right grass.

Only a cock would do that.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

not me.....maybe you have a stalker haha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 162990


Received a Bengali response from him someone obviously knows me.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Fair enough @HDU - suppose someone could see the pic of you and your age and work it out. I'd still be fuming.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> View attachment 162990
> 
> 
> Received a Bengali response from him someone obviously knows me.


He walks with a limp and cant lift his arm above shoulder height mate, how many hunchback dwarfs do you know? Think.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Edit


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

those words above your AVI picture - some kind of curse?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> those words above your AVI picture - some kind of curse?


The Merkleman think lol?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> The Merkleman think lol?


HWSNBN - yes, god imagine if he had mod powers


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> HWSNBN - yes, god imagine if he had mod powers


HWSNBN?? And hahah. Everyone on tren and no training


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 163013


Tonight's chest and back


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> HWSNBN?? And hahah. Everyone on tren and no training


he who shall not be named - his powers are great.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> View attachment 163013
> 
> 
> Tonight's chest and back


That's front double biceps lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's front double biceps lol.


 I know just thought I'd do that pose lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> I know just thought I'd do that pose lol


You bloody rebel


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

good luck mate keep at it wish i started at such a young age.

5 years later you will so happy you started early


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> good luck mate keep at it wish i started at such a young age.
> 
> 5 years later you will so happy you started early


Thanks mate!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Down to 69.2kg as of this morning!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

what is you on v off time since your first pin?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> what is you on v off time since your first pin?


I don't understand ? I've been on since July. ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> I don't understand ? I've been on since July. ?


Ok. So jumped into B&C?

I'm with you now


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Ok. So jumped into B&C?
> 
> I'm with you now


Complicated to be honest.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

you not worried about recovering ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Carllo said:


> you not worried about recovering ?


I'll see how it goes should be okay I hope.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you`ve come a long way mate so props for that

dont do too much too soon though. you got years n years ahead of you brah


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

HDU said:


> I'll see how it goes should be okay I hope.


lol like your optimism


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> you`ve come a long way mate so props for that
> 
> dont do too much too soon though. you got years n years ahead of you brah


Thanks bro.

Delts and arms today.. Quick 1 hour session in and out massive pump too.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs today

Leg extension

20x35kg

15x55kg

10x45kg

8x95kg

100 rep drop set

Squats

10x60kg warmup

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

10x 80kg

16X60kg

Seated leg curl

10x45kg

10x55kg

8x 65kg

5x75kg

Stiff leg deads

10reps 4 sets 60kg

Lunges till failure 25kg dumbbell


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

did you find out who the other poster was?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> did you find out who the other poster was?


Apparently...he saw my on someone's FB page selling gear or something :S.

On the other hand..passed my driving test yes!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Apparently...he saw my on someone's FB page selling gear or something :S.
> 
> On the other hand..passed my driving test yes!!!!


Well done mate. Where we going?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Last jab was 29th December start pct 19th January.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

View attachment 164757


67.5kg.

Feeling mighty on PCT

May even get bloods for anyone who's interested after.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> View attachment 164757
> 
> 
> 67.5kg.
> ...


How tall are you? How come your delts/arms look shredded but abs no? At 67kg too? Looks a tad podgy, don't get me wrong better than mine haha. Just odd? I see you used to be overweight before, reckon that's why?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Whatve missed in here lol seems like some excitement


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

naturalun said:


> How tall are you? How come your delts/arms look shredded but abs no? At 67kg too? Looks a tad podgy, don't get me wrong better than mine haha. Just odd? I see you used to be overweight before, reckon that's why?


I'm 5'4. And I honestly don't know used to be overweight before yes. But I don't know mate no idea haha.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

naturalun said:


> How tall are you? How come your delts/arms look shredded but abs no? At 67kg too? Looks a tad podgy, don't get me wrong better than mine haha. Just odd? I see you used to be overweight before, reckon that's why?


He probably just holds his fat mostly on lower abs/hips/back I know a few people like it, myself included.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

JwaR said:


> He probably just holds his fat mostly on lower abs/hips/back I know a few people like it, myself included.


Yeah my fat is held lower abs/hips/lower back. Not as shredded as him elsewhere tho haha.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

HDU said:


> I'm 5'4. And I honestly don't know used to be overweight before yes. But I don't know mate no idea haha.


That makes sense being 5"4 i thought you had decent size for 67.5kg if you'd of said 5"10 Id of being very confused lol.

Good perks to being short, I'm 5"9 and my arms appear a lot bigger especially my stumpy forearms lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> He probably just holds his fat mostly on lower abs/hips/back I know a few people like it, myself included.


I do,and chest.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I do,and chest.


It's a pain mate. I could get 8% and still not have lower 2 abs, fat melts of the rest of me though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> It's a pain mate. I could get 8% and still not have lower 2 abs, fat melts of the rest of me though lol


I got to about 10% with no lowers. Going leaner this time.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I got to about 10% with no lowers. Going leaner this time.


I just give up lol year long bulk for me now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> View attachment 164757
> 
> 
> 67.5kg.
> ...


WTF is that stain on your wall?

second thoughts, don`t want to know


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> WTF is that stain on your wall?
> 
> second thoughts, don`t want to know


It's coffee


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

On pct..

Still active & training just busy with studied

Haven't ****ed off totally lol.

Ticking along nicely till next cycle.. Which of course I will log


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

unreal progress :thumbup1: well done


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

mlydon said:


> unreal progress :thumbup1: well done


Thank you mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So the big question next is

WHAT IS HDU's NEXT CYCLE..?

Well..

I'll start in April or so doing a mini 8 weeks lean bulk with fast acting esters..

Cycle plan as is;

Weeks 1-18 test enth 500-750mg

Weeks 1-8 NPP 3-400mg

Weeks 1-8 Dbol 30mg, oxys 50mg ( blue hearts and androlics )

Weeks 8-18+ tren ace 300-400mg. Possibly mast enth at 400mg and maybe some winstrol although they are extras.

Will ofc be running an AI and Nolva with dbol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

HDU said:


> So the big question next is
> 
> WHAT IS HDU's NEXT CYCLE..?
> 
> ...


Dbol ed and oxys pre workout.... unreal pump


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Dbol ed and oxys pre workout.... unreal pump


So I believe so mate... I'll probably just eat 500 over maintainence.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> So the big question next is
> 
> WHAT IS HDU's NEXT CYCLE..?
> 
> ...


2 months off after just finishing a pretty long cycle isn't long enough, but you're not going to listen lol. You won't need that much gear mate, especially when cutting, do 500mg test + 300mg NPP, then drop test to 300mg and start tren 300mg, let the tren do the work, 750mg test with it would just be a waste.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

HDU said:


> So I believe so mate... I'll probably just eat 500 over maintainence.


Good place to start, jus adjust according. Similar cycle to what I'm planning next.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> 2 months off after just finishing a pretty long cycle isn't long enough, but you're not going to listen lol. You won't need that much gear mate, especially when cutting, do 500mg test + 300mg NPP, then drop test to 300mg and start tren 300mg, let the tren do the work, 750mg test with it would just be a waste.


Lol. I'll be fine.. I'll get bloods shortly. Okay I'll asses with the test, because last time I think it was severely under dosed hence I had to do 750..im gonna get bloods a few weeks in though to see what's going on.

Maybe I over estimated how much is need.

Yeah probably will drop test dosage whilst I start the cut.. Can't wait lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Lol. I'll be fine.. I'll get bloods shortly. Okay I'll asses with the test, because last time I think it was severely under dosed hence I had to do 750..im gonna get bloods a few weeks in though to see what's going on.
> 
> Maybe I over estimated how much is need.
> 
> Yeah probably will drop test dosage whilst I start the cut.. Can't wait lol.


I gained lbm and lost fat last year on test/tren/var 300/300/75, you only need enough to keep you ticking over :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> I gained lbm and lost fat last year on test/tren/var 300/300/75, you only need enough to keep you ticking over :thumbup1:


Yes true...and technically I'll of been off 4 month  haha. Will be doing a new log too so


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Yes true...and technically I'll of been off 4 month  haha. Will be doing a new log too so


A few posts up...



> 27/1 On pct..
> 
> Still active & training just busy with studied
> 
> ...


PCT isn't time off :001_tt2:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> A few posts up...
> 
> PCT isn't time off :001_tt2:


Shh


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Would say an extra month off gear would make not much difference in recovery seen as he's only going back on again for a long cycle.

I say fcuk it and up dose to 1g of test :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Would say an extra month off gear would make not much difference in recovery seen as he's only going back on again for a long cycle.
> 
> I say fcuk it and up dose to 1g of test :lol:


Promise I'm gonna have a year off after this.. Lol.. ( yoLo no jokes lol YODO )

And aha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Promise I'm gonna have a year off after this.. Lol.. ( yoLo no jokes lol YODO )
> 
> And aha


Haha that's what I said to myself but soon went back on. Are you from Newcastle or am I thinking of someone else..


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HDU said:


> Lol. I'll be fine.. I'll get bloods shortly. *Okay I'll asses with the test, because last time I think it was severely under dosed hence I had to do 750*..im gonna get bloods a few weeks in though to see what's going on.
> 
> Maybe I over estimated how much is need.
> 
> Yeah probably will drop test dosage whilst I start the cut.. Can't wait lol.


Get Pharma mate. subbed to this, in case am already not? fcuk knows, lol. That's a hell of a cycle though, jesus.... you gonna look like, you ate the old you after you finished this. you already seem in good shape, transformation was 1 best I'd seen btw, great progress mate. look forward to hearing about your progress, all the best, but play it safe bro! :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Haha that's what I said to myself but soon went back on. Are you from Newcastle or am I thinking of someone else..


Yes mate I am from Newcastle lol and aha well


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Starz said:


> Get Pharma mate. subbed to this, in case am already not? fcuk knows, lol. That's a hell of a cycle though, jesus.... you gonna look like, you ate the old you after you finished this. you already seem in good shape, transformation was 1 best I'd seen btw, great progress mate. look forward to hearing about your progress, all the best, but play it safe bro! :thumbup1:


Think I will be this mate; not sure on lab at the moment.

I'll be creating a new thread nearer to the time but can't fvcking wait lol!

And aha! Hoping to put on some mega mass in the first 8 weeks then cut nicely.

Thanks mate much appreciated as always!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Yes mate I am from Newcastle lol and aha well


Sound, just a few questions for ya seen as I'm moving up there for uni.

Looking at accommodation which is bang across from St. James park stadium bang next to the business school so is ideal. But how far is that to the nightlife with all the main clubs + bars? & any decent gyms near by there do ya know?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Sound, just a few questions for ya seen as I'm moving up there for uni.
> 
> Looking at accommodation which is bang across from St. James park stadium bang next to the business school so is ideal. But how far is that to the nightlife with all the main clubs + bars? & any decent gyms near by there do ya know?


Ah yes that accommodation...its bang centre in the city mate you have access to all clubs within walking distance mate.

I'm not sure on gyms right in the city I know there's a pure gym opening soon which actually is decent that'll be opening at Northumberland street...

Other than that; the nightlife is literally on your door step mate lol. Throw a PM if needs be mate.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Sound, just a few questions for ya seen as I'm moving up there for uni.
> 
> Looking at accommodation which is bang across from St. James park stadium bang next to the business school so is ideal. But how far is that to the nightlife with all the main clubs + bars? & any decent gyms near by there do ya know?


2 min walk mate, or metro to monument and go bar by bar


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Ah yes that accommodation...its bang centre in the city mate you have access to all clubs within walking distance mate.
> 
> I'm not sure on gyms right in the city I know there's a pure gym opening soon which actually is decent that'll be opening at Northumberland street...
> 
> Other than that; the nightlife is literally on your door step mate lol. Throw a PM if needs be mate.


Smashing mate!! Think the accommodation is called Liberty Plaza, looks smart. Can't fcuking wait :lol: will defo pm you if I need more info pal!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Smashing mate!! Think the accommodation is called Liberty Plaza, looks smart. Can't fcuking wait :lol: will defo pm you if I need more info pal!


Yeah mate I've seen it a lot it's look really nice like.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HDU said:


> Think I will be this mate; not sure on lab at the moment.
> 
> I'll be creating a new thread nearer to the time but can't fvcking wait lol!
> 
> ...


I'd try and get some of that German Pharma stuff, personally.

I best get subbed to that then lol. inbe4 ridiculous strength gains & mass gain.

No worries mate, it's a pleasure.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Starz said:


> I'd try and get some of that German Pharma stuff, personally.
> 
> I best get subbed to that then lol. inbe4 ridiculous strength gains & mass gain.
> 
> No worries mate, it's a pleasure.


What German Pharma stuff mate?

And ha, cheers mate

Will keeps yous updated


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HDU said:


> What German Pharma stuff mate?
> 
> And ha, cheers mate
> 
> Will keeps yous updated


Rotexmedica 250mg. Product is FDA approved, imported from Germany.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Starz said:


> Rotexmedica 250mg. Product is FDA approved, imported from Germany.


Never heard of this brand mate. Will look into it n


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Been quiet in here as no ones anyone's lot off cycle lol! Back on cycle soon photoshoot around April sometime so I'm going to smash high tren low test ( sensible doses though) with possibly var & winstrol.

I'll do that for about 6-8 weeks then assess and possibly do a small mini bulk for 8 weeks consisting of NPP test dbol and oxys possibly depends. If not back on tren and test. Will give tren a break for a few weeks though and drop back to a cruise dose... Test will always be a base.

And I'm out.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bumpty


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Who's doing your photoshoot mate ? I'm looking for someone decent in northeast


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> Who's doing your photoshoot mate ? I'm looking for someone decent in northeast


Some bloke from Durham; I'll see how it goes and can pass him on to you I guess mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> When you have to bump your journal...
> 
> Bet merks doesn't lol


Sad times

But in reality what training talk is talked in his thread


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No one follows a natty journal on ukm lol


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

HDU said:


> Some bloke from Durham; I'll see how it goes and can pass him on to you I guess mate


Yeah if he's any good let me no I'm from durham anyway


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> No one follows a natty journal on ukm lol


Lol as stated before...

Not natty for so long though!



lotus said:


> Yeah if he's any good let me no I'm from durham anyway


Will do where Abouts in Durham you from?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Lol as stated before...
> 
> Not natty for so long though!
> 
> Will do where Abouts in Durham you from?


Watch them flock back then.

Lifters are fickle


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

HDU said:


> Lol as stated before...
> 
> Not natty for so long though!
> 
> Will do where Abouts in Durham you from?


Washington , 2 mins from chester le street


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> Washington , 2 mins from chester le street


Durham city centre here


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So it's confirmed - photoshoot 12th April.

Going to start cycle in a week or so then I guess..

High tren low test possibly throw in winstrol was going to get dhacks' stenavar but it's sh1t expensive now as dhacks has a situation.

May possibly throw in superdrol preworkout or something not sure.

May also play about with Diuretics in the following week - yes can be unsafe If you're an idiot and abused but I will decide more closer to the time

Not sure if I will add mast in.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Just had bloods done at the steroid clinic, and they don't check for testosterone levels lol! Damn! All the rest tho will post levels


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

New log - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/290096-6-weeks-lean-photoshoot-prep.html


----------

